# 2 insurance companies offering specific TNC policie for CO drivers starting Feb 16.



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

NEW INSURANCE PRODUCTS

Starting February 16th, Farmers will be offering an endorsement to personal auto policies that is designed for TNC Drivers in Colorado! You can contact Farmers to learn more about their rideshare endorsement. See more information here. You can contact Farmers by calling your local agent or the following toll-free number, 855-808-6599.

USAA will also be offering a product starting in February! See more information here. If you'd like to sign up for a policy with USAA, please see how to get started and therequirements here or by calling 800-531-8722.

If you decide not to obtain an endorsement, Uber, through Rasier LLC, maintains apolicy that covers your operation of a motor vehicle while logged into the Uber Partner app and waiting for a trip request. This policy ensures compliance with Senate Bill 14-125, so you can keep driving withouthaving to worry. However, it does notprovide any optional coverage such ascoverage for damage to your vehicle thatyou may have purchased as part of yourpersonal auto policy.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

is the USAA one just for Colorado? or other markets as well?
heard that supposed to be cheaper than farmers


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

" The new program will extend a member’s existing auto policy coverages and deductibles and cost about $6 to $8 more per month." (USAA article)
This is awesome!!! Bright idea, just make it a rider!

(Farmers proposes an endorsement that raises your rates by approx. 25%, no thanks.)


----------



## UberGal (Sep 15, 2014)

Hope American Family does the same!


----------

